# Coping at University!



## Chica20 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi everyone! As you can tell, I'm new to this site. I've just started University already my symptoms are worsening. I'm seeing a Gastronenterologist at the end of the month to get a proper diagnosis, but in the meantime, I'm stressing out about uni and my course which isn't helping my symptoms. Anybody in the same position me? How do or did you cope? I'd appreciate your adivce etc. Thanks!


----------



## Chica20 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Claire, Thanks for replying! My main symptoms are diarrhea, frequent bm, passing of mucus and weightloss-which I think is due to stress. Do you have the same symptoms? Have you been properly diagnosed as having ibs after tests? x


----------



## lampuiho (Oct 13, 2009)

I 'm studying oversea and staying at uni house. They do provide white rice but I only eat brown rice. They also have whole wheat bread that whenever I eat I get constipated very badly, and gassy and bloated as well (I normally vacuum my abs all the time, so I don't look like bloated but it feels bad.) I hate this IBS as I can't even exercise. Whenever I go do some cardio, I can get constipated. If I don't do anything that causes constipation, I get diarrhea. WTF is wrong with Perth, Australia. I did not have this problem back in my country.


----------



## Jenniaddams (Dec 6, 2008)

I get similar symptoms and i'm in my 3rd of 7 years at uni. I cope by:Taking lepicol (psyllium husk, probiotics and prebiotic powder) with my breakfast and dinner.Getting up 3 hours before the first lecture of the day, to give myself time to get myself dealt with.I'm currently trying a food combining diet which seems to be helping.I take lactase enzymes if i'm eating dairy...and i keep it to once a week max.I always sit in the same spot at lecture theatres...eg: if its doors are at the back, then i sit at the back, at the end of a row next to the door, so i don't get anxious about being able to leave in a second if i need to.I also use rescue remedy to take the edge of my panic.This has worked for me....although i will say, don't necessarily expect to be painfree...sometimes you will just have to suck it up and try your best. I don't have any option but to get on with it as we have our attendance taken and if we drop below 80% attendance we don't get to sit the exam and will fail the year. Don't think all courses are as strict but i'm studying architecture which has about 40-50 people dropping out/failing every year, and they like to keep standards up.


----------



## jenandrew (Oct 19, 2009)

hey! im new to this site too. my problems started when i got to uni, and was diagnosed with an underactive thyroid. i have a lot of problems with work, especially after eating, after my teabreaks. anything that makes me worry, and its gone full circle to include worrying about gettin my symptoms! iv had an endoscopy (you dont want one of those!!!), which ruled out anything serious, but basically im having a hard time of it just now


----------



## sunshine03 (Oct 22, 2009)

hi! i'm also new to this site. i can totally relate to you on this. i'm 20 and am in university as well. i live with 3 of my friends and man is it hard to hide all my symptoms! i have ibs-c, but lately i haven't been too constipated. my main problem is the bloating. i bloat like a balloon every time i eat, and it really gets me upset because i leave the table feeling like a weigh a million lbs. it honestly messes me up psychologically because i feel like i'm always overweight or overeating and so on. i guess it just depletes any self esteem that i have. but as of tomorrow i am trying a wheat-free diet to see if wheat is a major trigger for my symptoms. maybe it'll stop the bloating? i've gone to a gastro doctor, but he didn't help much. i really don't know what to do anymore and i am beyond frustrated. any tips??


----------



## ttc123123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi! I am new to this site too. I am finding it really hard at university at the moment, not only do I have the toilet issue but I also get really bad noises with it too which I find to be more embarrassing! It has really screwed me up psychologically as well and I have a big fear of going into class rooms because I know exactly what is going to happen so I am now in a habbit of not turning up which is really bad!! I have tried the whole wheat free diet for quite a long time and that was not the cause. I have found that sugary foods and drinks can make it worse and sometimes milk although I have been tested and I am not lactose intollerant!I am getting REALLY frustrarted now and its difficult getting people to understand where you are coming from!Any tips on relieving IBS would be great!x


----------



## robin47 (Oct 25, 2009)

hey all! im going through the same thing! it started a month ago and i had this bought of diarrhea for two weeks, then i started taking probiotic pills and it got way better, then i got hit with a combination of both diarrhea and constipation... wah. and i went to a doc, but im over seas, so i cant get any actual tests because it would be way too expensive. so i am taking colpermin pills ( UK) and so far they're helping with the abdominal pains after eating. i would always get full way too quickly, like after three bites, and i would get so bloated, it seemed like today i was super slim, then the next day ill be like a balloon, it changes all the time! im just trying to be strong, my roommates dont really get that it hurts so badly after every meal! even half a cup of yogurt for breakfast!


----------



## MrBumwe (Oct 26, 2009)

hi all,, newbie too, I am 25yrs old and have suffered IBS-D since i was 18, I have tried everything to no avail,, but i was able to get through a degree at uni which i finished recently and Tafe before that.. I found the only way i could do it was to enrol and study as a night student,, or i specifically chose subjects that had limited in class teaching so i could just go it when i felt up to it,,, I know it completely sucks and almost every week i considered dropping out but depending on your uni and course type you might be able to find something a bit flexible, night, online, correspondance,, Also i found night students easier to work with as they were generally pretty mature and holding downfull time jobs. So everyone kind of had the mentaly of get it done quick and go home,, which suited me perfectly with my health..Also dont be afraid to request special consideration if your health is terrable around exams or assessments, good luck


----------

